

OS X Yosemite 10.10.5 – Multiple vulns in sudo versions prior to 1.7.10p9 - BikeMaker
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205031

======
BikeMaker
Quoted from the notice re: sudo vulns:

"Multiple vulnerabilities existed in sudo versions prior to 1.7.10p9, the most
serious of which may allow an attacker access to arbitrary files"

Just the tip of the iceberg though.. bluetooth kernel memory mapping, and more
fun all in this update.

